# National Geographic featuring Nissan GTR



## reza168 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just found out theres going to be a program on Nat Geo in October. It going to feature the production of the GTR.

Cant wait to see it.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

thanks for that Reza I'll look out for that one


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up mate, Would be awesome to see how its done :smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

There's been another thread about this.

Do you have dates and times?


----------



## reza168 (Nov 10, 2006)

No dates mentioned yet, just going to premiere in October. Will post dates when i find out.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Let me guess, you're in Dubai?


----------



## reza168 (Nov 10, 2006)

Im from Brunei.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the GTROC is in this!

When GTROC went to Japan they filmed Aki and Bean's car driving around the docks in Tokyo. The UK lot were in the passanger seats and John's on camera as usual talking about owning a bathtub R33 that's never on the road as its always being "rebuilt" cus he breaks it

R


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

when will this on air? or is there any youtube screener?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> the GTROC is in this!


 So how do we get a copy? :squintdan:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think its being aired in the US first

R


----------



## zakiidin (Nov 22, 2006)

Hugo said:


> Let me guess, you're in Dubai?


i thought some would ask that question:chuckle:

yeah im back home in brunei and its showing the very same ad as the one i saw every ten minutes in dubai.

it just says october.no dates.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Did anyone catch the name of the programme?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

zakiidin said:


> im back home in brunei and its showing the very same ad as the one i saw every ten minutes in dubai.
> 
> it just says october.no dates.


Can you copy it and send it to GTROC HQ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hope we can get a copy!


----------



## zakiidin (Nov 22, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Can you copy it and send it to GTROC HQ?


copy it? id love to do this forum a favour,but i have no idea of when it's premiere is...and what time it's gonna be on.:nervous:

the name of the programme is 'inside supercar'. premiere in october. no time and date known. on nat geo channel.

i even checked out ngcasia.com to see whats on schedule....searched the programme name and nothing came up!:bawling:

it's a dead end for me here:runaway:


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

This one 
Nat Geo Presents: Inside: Supercar - SUNDAY 19 OCTOBER

Has it already been on in New Zealand?
Inside Supercar | National Geographic | Press Releases | Throng


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

I saw it now on nat geo switzerland. It was a really good documentation. i hope it comes a second time that i can record it.

greets


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> the GTROC is in this!
> 
> When GTROC went to Japan they filmed Aki and Bean's car driving around the docks in Tokyo. The UK lot were in the passanger seats and John's on camera as usual talking about owning a bathtub R33 that's never on the road as its always being "rebuilt" cus he breaks it
> 
> R


Oh yeah, that's the time I almost killed us by failing to brake properly in that intersection (Mo wanted to see the sparks from my front brakes again). Good thing no big rigs/lorries were coming through...

I cringe at the thought of how stupid we sounded afterwards in the interview... I think it was me, Hyrev(Paul), and Dino...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

akasakaR33 said:


> Oh yeah, that's the time I almost killed us by failing to brake properly in that intersection (Mo wanted to see the sparks from my front brakes again). Good thing no big rigs/lorries were coming through...


Yeh, that was definitely scary. Everybody was just looking and hoping that a truck didn't cut across the intersection with you in the middle of it. Nothing like a rainy night to bring on that type of event. :nervous:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

joker69 said:


> I saw it now on nat geo switzerland. It was a really good documentation. i hope it comes a second time that i can record it.
> 
> greets


Did we look cheesy? I hope not. Wonder how much footage they actually 
used of acting rather silly. The weather sucked too, way too wet. Do you
have a link where I can watch it online now, rather than wait till next Sun?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

but the sparks looked pretty Aki:chuckle:

R


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Paul - I don't get NGC, could you record for us (I'm presuming you aren't stuck witht the Japanese version of NGC, which isn't broadcasting the show this month)? domo arigato...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I do not get it either, I have limited American channels. I will ask a few people who get
more channels than I do. Sorry. Perhaps we can ask Peter if he can ask his contacts to
get us a few copies (hint hint Dino)?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Yeah, that was an interesting night !
Hope you can get us a copy Paul...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Brilliant fun the run out to Daikoku PA and then afterwards playing cat and mouse with the press before going off with the guys from Edmunds. Great fun


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

I thought this was being aired tomorrow night but can't see it in the listing's? Anyone got any idea when this is likely to be?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

It's showing in Asia at 10pm (HK/SIN time)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Can you get a copy of it and send it to me please?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

am gonna record it tonight but haven't figured out a way to copy from the HDD to a DVD yet. All my attempts have yielded a disc playable on the recorder only. Will also see if I can get a HD copy off bittorrent. This is being broadcast in SD here.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Will this be shown on UK Neo Gat at some time?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

will someone post the torrent link or is that not allowed here?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Did anyone watch this? I could not find it for the US or Japan airing, so if someone could pm me a link or something or mention where I may be able to view it online I would really appreciate it.


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes we deserve a 'go round here in the U.S. too! Please post links or air dates if anyone finds it.

***Edit

Here is a preview of the documentary:

http://www.apvweb.com/about-us-news/39-the-news/136-apvs-inside-supercar


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Canada
10/19/2008 1800


Australia/NZ
11/23/2008 2030


Latin America
11/23/2008 2000

*Japan
12/14/2008 2100____________________________________*

It showed last night in Asia (Singapore, HK)

SUNDAY 19 OCTOBER 

6.00pm Don't Tell My Mother: That I Am I... 

7.00pm Somewhere In China: Three Gorges... 

8.00pm Long Way Down: Gentlemen, Start Y... Explore Video 

*10.00pm Inside: Supercar Explore Video *

*Nissans iconic GT-R, the car of 60s to 80s Japan is to be re-launched at the Tokyo Motor Show 2007 for international sales. This cult car already has a PlayStation video game of its own: Gran Turismo IV, is a character in an anime series, has starred in a Hollywood movie and is about to be the basis of a Manga comic. During the final 12 months of production, APV is being given exclusive access to the story behind the car. The top executives of Nissan - including CEO Carlos Ghosn and Senior VP of Design Shiro Nakamura - will be available for our cameras along with the creative, manufacturing, engine, and marketing teams as they prepare for the Tokyo Motor Show. This never allowed access is a first for the company. *

11.00pm Monster Moves: Moving Ancient Egy... Video

and here is a link, don't know where this is going to be showed at though but it is for CV (cable vision) here


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Looks like the bit at the beginning of the clip was the night we wall went to Daikoku PA and did some after shots


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i will see if i can upload this later.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Just watched the show and while it isn't as comprehensive as a fanboi would like it to be, I think it is quite watchable and well put together and helped recapture some of the excitement during/before its release. I remember the whole internet frenzy in the UK GTR forums watching the countdown clock at the pre-release site. Heck, even all the crazy downloads I made on GT5 Prologue demo and waiting for the car to be unlocked in the game 

Yes, it isn't a technical documentary, but then this isn't really the documentary for it. It just shows you all the other stuff behind the scenes.. the industrial design, the marketing etc and not just the engineering stuff.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Viddler.com - Inside Supercar: Nissan GT-R - Uploaded by NAGTROC


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Chuck_H said:


> Viddler.com - Inside Supercar: Nissan GT-R - Uploaded by NAGTROC


Thank you very much for sharing that link! 

Asim


----------



## Daggie (Jun 24, 2008)

You absolutely made my day with that video !!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Will watch later, but calling a GTR a 'muscle car'? Come on, get it together Jonny yank.


----------



## bigphil2 (Aug 21, 2008)

Worth watching, thanks for the link.:thumbsup:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

great post :clap:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Great video - Gio @ John, nice commentary. Now I wish we could do it all over again, this time in dry weather.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Shiney Wheels*



Chuck_H said:


> Viddler.com - Inside Supercar: Nissan GT-R - Uploaded by NAGTROC


Gotta love those alternative 12-spoke alloys !!! :thumbsup: I qant some... :smokin:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:chuckle: i love his face when he does the 2 laps, poor man, i think he feels more comfortable in auto mode going in a straight line 

great vid.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Paul - did we say anything embarassing? Haven't seen it fully yet. Do like the opening shot of your car....

Race Boy Aki


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE LINK!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

No Aki we are not in it, thank God!

I knew they would do the whole "night racer" crap intro to out little sequence. Little bit disappointed they wanted to show that GTR owners are all illegal racers that meet in shady areas of Yokohama in the middle of the night.

This aside I guess it wasn't bad, but why show all of this a year after it was all filmed? And great to see we got no thanks in the credits after helping them put this stuff together. I guess being illegal night racers we must remain anonymous :chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

We own the night, the streets belong to us.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

ok, just watched it in full. Luckily for me, Dino and Paul, Gio was on hand to provide intelligent commentary, as was John Fuggles... whew!!

Pretty fun to watch...

Time to go claim the night... while avoiding cops!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

? Did I miss something, I did not see myself there doing any commentary.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Paul - they interviewed us in the rain, remember us, but apparently we ended up on the cutting room floor. But they kept the incar interview with Gio. That's what I meant. Anyway, the cops should be after illegal race boy Gio by now...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Whew, I thought maybe you saw a version I did not see. Now I finally know what 
you meant by your post. I remember the interview and my really lame remarks, was
a good time though. Gio, keep your eyes peeled for the police now, you are a marked
man with the law enforcement, you gaijin street racer - lol.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

welcome to the forum FeastJapan......just to let you know we don't post people's number plates on here


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Adam - I'm sure he knew and was just joking. And, he probably doesn't realize that, without the hiragana and kanji, it's gonna be pretty hard to track down the number, anyway.

Why the change in your screen handle?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

cool. carlos is a genius.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Very very nice report . .btw the narration ?? is that the same guy who does the reports on history channel??

Carlos is a cool guy. My wife used to live in Tokyo-Meguro and she worked as a part time jobber at Freshness Burger. Carlos droped by serveral times and ordered allways a cheesburger and no drink . . .:chuckle: with his salary I would have taken the double bacon mega burger with a big Pepsi every day thought:wavey:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

730 - what would that signify? And as Aki mentioned, it is rather hard to track down a car based on only the #. There are different prefectures, then the symbol before the #, then the # on top, such as 300, 33, 34, etc... In Japan, there are a lot of cars with the same #, such as 34 or 35, even if they were registered at the same place. It is not even close to the UK where one person (car) can have that # plate, there are probably about over 100 R34's in Japan with the plate ..34 and the same for the R35 with ..35 

Even a lot of the NISMO cars run the plate ..23, but they all have something different preceding that on top in order to do that. I could imagine the value of the plate #34 or #35 if there were only one allowed in Japan.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

jmotors said:


> Very very nice report . .btw the narration ?? is that the same guy who does the reports on history channel??
> 
> Carlos is a cool guy. My wife used to live in Tokyo-Meguro and she worked as a part time jobber at Freshness Burger. Carlos droped by serveral times and ordered allways a cheesburger and no drink . . .:chuckle: with his salary I would have taken the double bacon mega burger with a big Pepsi every day thought:wavey:




I have just watched the vid: cool video:thumbsup::thumbsup: 
I didn't know that exist a GT-R manga 

It's a pity intro try to show that GT-R owners are like [email protected]


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

link doesn't work anymore 
Does anyone have this and is willing to send it to me?

I didn't watch this earlier as my work computer has no audio.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yakozan said:


> link doesn't work anymore
> Does anyone have this and is willing to send it to me?
> 
> I didn't watch this earlier as my work computer has no audio.


Its on Pistonheads.com - all 47 minutes of it! opcorn:

David


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

sumo69 said:


> Its on Pistonheads.com - all 47 minutes of it! opcorn:
> 
> David


Thanks 

I hope it's still there when I get home as I'm at work now...... again.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Gone as well.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Gone as well.


:bawling:

no info about the program on the Swedish National Geographics channel site 
So I guess they won't be airing it here. maybe next year.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

It's on bittorrent. Look for Inside Supercar on yr fave torrent search


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah, I d/l it from the link that was posted 1st. I have it on my hdd now, yes!


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

ah great :thumbsup:
I looked for it on torrent yesterday, but only searched small torrent sites. I'll try the bigger ones tonight 
Should have it downloaded in a couple of minutes if there are good seeders


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

akasakaR33 said:


> Paul - they interviewed us in the rain, remember us, but apparently we ended up on the cutting room floor. But they kept the incar interview with Gio. That's what I meant. Anyway, the cops should be after illegal race boy Gio by now...


Damn.. I haven't even seen this vid yet. All I remember is that they were trying to interview me while I was being fed driving instructions with a bright light in my face. I was so focused on where we were headed in the rain that I don't even remember what I was answering. :blahblah:

Now, if they play us out as street racers, thats a huge waste. The film crew told me that they were trying to position the show as one of passion and enthusiasm for a legend in the motoring world. Something amiss here.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

here 295 seeds atm



> Now, if they play us out as street racers, thats a huge waste. The film crew told me that they were trying to position the show as one of passion and enthusiasm for a legend in the motoring world.


Yes, the show was portayed as such, but not our part. It was said something 
to the effect that we own the asphalt and avoiding the cops, etc... They 
showed your car a few times, so I think you will be pleased. Your interview 
was while you were driving and it came out well, so no worrie there.


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

Aerodramatics said:


> Gotta love those alternative 12-spoke alloys !!! :thumbsup: I qant some... :smokin:


There was a few alternative wheel options which were very tasty.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

hyrev said:


> here 295 seeds atm


Thanks, Paul. Overall, the show was reasonably well done actually.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Agree. Overall was pretty good. Great to see so many GTROCers in the film: AKi cleaning his wheels, Robbie taking pictures etc. Good interview with Gio as well


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Video still exists here:
NG Insider: Supercar-- The Nissan GT-R Story- Video


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes nice view of my bald spot, John


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

trondhla said:


> Video still exists here:
> NG Insider: Supercar-- The Nissan GT-R Story- Video



good spot , thanks

great vid


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Cool vid :thumbsup:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

nice, thanks for the link.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> yes nice view of my bald spot, John


Well, at least you made it into the movie  Not all bad


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Good programme! Thanks for the link -now if I could just find a way to keep it on my PC or cut it to DVD I'd could bore all my relatives with it......


----------



## *Vigilante* (Oct 26, 2008)

trondhla said:


> Video still exists here:
> NG Insider: Supercar-- The Nissan GT-R Story- Video


:thumbsup:


I want to thank you very much for putting this link up!

It will be a long wait until I can get one but wait I will...


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Given that it has streamed to my PC, can I find it in a temporary file somewhere to save it?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just go to KeepVid: Download and save any video from Youtube, Dailymotion, Metacafe, iFilm and more! and follow the instructions.

It'll be saved as an flv file so you may need to download an additional player to view it.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Adobe Media Player now installed and all is right with the world......... Thank-you!


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Great Doco..Loved the 34's in the beginning


----------

